
What’s Your Type? The Myers-Briggs Test and the Rise of the Personality Quiz - mbroshi
https://www.theringer.com/2018/8/31/17800414/myers-briggs-personality-brokers-merve-emre-book
======
sbinthree
On the one hand, Myers-Briggs is very useful for correlative anecdotes (ie.
ENTJs have these problems, INFJs respond these ways, etc.). On the other hand,
the test/re-test validity is low because people tend to mistype a lot. Maybe
the model just isn't good enough, but the concept is useful in areas.

